# 10,854 cases of "air rage" last year



## KmH (Jan 13, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/air-rage-forces-delta-flight-to-land-as-cases-soar/ar-BBxHPFm?li=BBnb7Kz



> Charlie Loecha, president of Travelers United a non-profit advocacy group, thinks customers' growing fury isn't linked to the booze they're consuming, but rather the personal space they're losing.
> "I don't think that alcohol really is the cause of the increase in air rage," he said. "Alcohol has been served on planes for years, the real cause of air rage increase is the lack of personal space on aircraft."


I wonder if passenger trains have a similar rate of 'rage' situations relative to the lower number of passenger trains compared to airline flights, or if the extra personal space on passenger trains diminishes tension.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 13, 2017)

KmH said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/air-rage-forces-delta-flight-to-land-as-cases-soar/ar-BBxHPFm?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And "nickel and diming" for everything!


----------

